# 2004 Se-R spec V



## Hockyfreak36 (Feb 19, 2004)

1) Please search about the mods you're looking for.

2) Please shorten your sig length. You have been warned. It will be deleted if you do not adjust it.


----------



## chris_taketa (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a k&n cold air intake and a borla cat back, it's a tight car I like it a lot. I need wheels and some boost then I'll be satisfied.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Please start you posts in the proper sections. This one belongs in the B15 section, not general.


----------



## Blue2003SpecV (Dec 12, 2003)

I have a 03 SER Spec V and I think its great. So far 5000 miles and no problems. ::Knocks on wood::. I have no mods done except for the light bulbs I changed all the way around the car. Friday I'm picking up my Nismo CAI and Exhaust. Hopefully I will install it if weather permits. Well the CAI I will do right away but the exhaust depends on the weather.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

got an 04 and love it wish the tranny was a little smoother but it is 3 months old and 5k miles. it is loosening up a little. i put on nismo cai the other day and have noticed a little gain hopeing to get header and exhaust next month.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

droppinbottom said:


> got an 04 and love it wish the tranny was a little smoother but it is 3 months old and 5k miles. it is loosening up a little. i put on nismo cai the other day and have noticed a little gain hopeing to get header and exhaust next month.



at 10k miles, put in some different tranny fluid....try Redline MT-90 or Amsoil 75w90..........or Royal Purple.....................I've got the MT-90 now and it's a night and day difference between that and the stock crap.


----------



## chris_taketa (Jan 29, 2004)

damn you guys don't drive very much, I got my 04 in july and I already have a lil over 10,000 miles.


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

chris_taketa said:


> damn you guys don't drive very much, I got my 04 in july and I already have a lil over 10,000 miles.


I bought my 02 Spec-v used in june of 03 with 22511 miles and now I have 33876 in 8 months. 
For mods, I just got my AEM CAI, and hopeflly I will get the Greddy evo2 exhaust and Nismo headers next month. :cheers:


----------



## sentra-audio (Feb 15, 2004)

*My 2002 Spec-V*

The 2002 Spec-V is my second Sentra. My 1995 Sentra lasted for eight years, and I donated it in good runing condition. Damn reliable, I tell you that.

I haven't encountered any problem as some have with transmission and things in my 2002 Sentra Spec-V.

I only installed audio system. Kenwood Excelon CD/MP3 player, 650 Watts MTX mono Amp, Kenwood 4 channel Amp., Rockford Fosgate component speakers, and 1 farad capacitor.

Everything else is stock component.


----------



## NismoAmy (Jan 9, 2004)

got my 04 in october, and so far I love it. got @11k on it. 
mods- hotshot header, unorthodox UDP, nismo CAI & catback & lower tie bar, and energy MM inserts. 
only problems ive noticed are the Brembo brakes make a lot of noise, and sometimes the trans is hard to get into gears( will be changing fluid to redline MTF, next oil change)
and personally i dont like the silver seats, they are a PITA to keep clean.


----------



## Phil04 (Feb 23, 2004)

*Hello*

I just got my 04 two weeks ago and i have about 1.5k miles on it now.. i live in houston so i get lots of miles cause i drive all arround town. I'm just going to work on suspension at the moment. Maybe an intake and exhaust, just for some sound but thats about it because spending 1k on bolt ons that add 20hp doesn't seem worth it to me. I'd rather spend 1k on stronger parts or even another engine for a turbo build...would be cool to get one of those recall engines..... don't know if they sell them.. but thats just me... 

i'm not a car expert and i don't want it to seem like that, just a poor person trying to make his buck go the longest.

also i just wanna keep up with my older brothers miata = super turn....... that thing can turn like a mo fo...i guess

to each his own..


ohh yeah (just to vent)........ houston drivers are very bad....... too much gas and not enough brains... maybe smog drains the brain of oxygen and turns people stupid on roads..... wonder if someones researched that lol


----------



## NateLFO (Mar 28, 2004)

*2004 SE-R spec V*

I bought my 2004 Spec V in October and drove it across the country from North Carolina to California. You know you have a good car when you can drive it across country and never get tired of driving it and have no problems at all. I love this car. It's the only yellow one I've seen outside of dealerships. I put a NISMO cold air intake on and will soon be getting an exhaust system. The only complaint I could possibly have about my car is that I have the Brembro brake package and I usually get a squeak from the front passenger side wheel.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

NateLFO said:


> I bought my 2004 Spec V in October and drove it across the country from North Carolina to California. You know you have a good car when you can drive it across country and never get tired of driving it and have no problems at all. I love this car. It's the only yellow one I've seen outside of dealerships. I put a NISMO cold air intake on and will soon be getting an exhaust system. The only complaint I could possibly have about my car is that I have the Brembro brake package and I usually get a squeak from the front passenger side wheel.


dude where at in NC did you start from? I have made the same drive before and am about to do it for the first time in my 04 spec :thumbup:


----------



## nismoguy (Mar 26, 2004)

Just got mine a week ago friday. Im enjoying the hell out of it. I wish I would've put on my exhaust before my headers. Its sounds ricey... Its cool though, I'm waiting for homey over at PerformanceNissan to restock on the NISMO joints. YEYA! Hopefully I'll have a visit from UPS guy by the end of the week


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

chris_taketa said:


> damn you guys don't drive very much, I got my 04 in july and I already have a lil over 10,000 miles.


I think you drive TOO much. I don't even have 50k on my 2000 SE.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Why is the does the 04 Spec-v Look like the 03 base model? Why did you change perfectly good light bulbs all the way around your car if it only has 5000 miles on it.


Shift_ off a cliff


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the 04 spec v doesnt look like the 03 unless the person did the full front end swap to make it look like an 03.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> the 04 spec v doesnt look like the 03 unless the person did the full front end swap to make it look like an 03.


i don't think anyone has yet to do this


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tekmode said:


> i don't think anyone has yet to do this


yeah, it'd be an incredible waste of money. New fenders, hood, headlights, bumper, grilles.....waste.


----------



## nismoguy (Mar 26, 2004)

You know what I do want to do and was wondering if there was any kind of way? I like the 00-03 front fender better than the 04. The whole skyline air-dam is tight. The 04 has no characteristics to set it aside from the base model B15s (except for the cool SE-R Spec V emblems). Do the years match up enough to slap an 03 front fender on an 04?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

nismoguy said:


> You know what I do want to do and was wondering if there was any kind of way? I like the 00-03 front fender better than the 04. The whole skyline air-dam is tight. The 04 has no characteristics to set it aside from the base model B15s (except for the cool SE-R Spec V emblems). Do the years match up enough to slap an 03 front fender on an 04?


Well, the biggest problem is that the '02-'03 fenders won't fit nicely at all on the '04 headlights. Like Mike said earlier, you'd pretty much have to do a hood, fenders, headlights and front bumper swap.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I've had my 03 for about a year now and have about 18K miles on it. I love it to death except for how slow the tranny is. I get lots of grinding cuz it takes too long for it to fall into gear.  I shift faster than it goes into gear which really makes you look like a dumbass when you're accelerating fast and you grind gears, . Any ways, this thing outhandles most of it's competition and it is faster than most of it's more expensive competition. So, it's my perfect car until I can get a "real" sports car.


----------

